# Rooting Nexus 4 Android phone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Can Nexus 4 Android phone be rooted ?

If so, are there instructions how to do it ?

What advantages are there to root Nexus 4 Android phone ?

Can I use otg cable and conect usb flash drive to it as a host to trnasfer and play files from it. If I root it ? If so, what software app. do I use to do this ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try google there are always pages of info if you look https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=2PlGUtrmE6XG7AbMk4GYDA


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes.
You can exploit more of the capabilities of Android.
You can control more of the Android feature.
You can void your warranty.
You can create an expensive paperweight.

SkipSoft Unified Toolkit V1.1.0 Released | SkipSoft.net


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 24, 2012)

saintsatinstain said:


> Yes.
> You can exploit more of the capabilities of Android.
> You can control more of the Android feature.
> You can void your warranty.
> ...


I rooted my Nexus 4 and my Nexus 7 (2013).
I researched thoroughly before I rooted, I followed directions closely and carefully. I said a prayer to the godless universe. I didn't have a problem.
I dont need a paperweight. 

Why do you want to root? 

I wanted to root because I wanted to control the cpu governors, under clock and over clock, speed up my phone, increase battery life, block some ads, use some apps which require root, and personalize, etc. I dont experiment with custom ROMs; I just want control, configured to my needs and wants.

You dont need to root to remove apps; they are all Google apps. If you dont use one, you can disable it.
Great majority of folk dont need to root. Nexus 4 great phone.

If you simply want to increase battery life, you dont need to root. Install JuiceDefender from the Play site. The free version sufficient for most folk. 

I figure if you needed root, really wanted it you'd have researched it, read copiously about it, how to do it manually, and will have discovered kits to do it almost automatically for you.

I recommend you take the advice given by the other poster to see if root is for you. 

Study Android first. Learn how to configure the unrooted stock first to see if you need or want root. 

Do it yourself manually the old fashioned way; so you know the Android system if the automatic kit you use later screws up your device, you'll have a notion of what went wrong and how to fix or know the questions to ask.

Excuse my loquacious and tortuous way of saying you probably dont need to root your phone;the folk who do do the research and may have tech questions, but not should I.

Nexus 4 a great 2 gig ram quad core monster almost pure Android no naughty skin or frivolous features and as long as you dont install a lot of trash apps on it you won't need to worry about performance.

My short polite answer, please no,

unless you are a crazy old geezer like me (born 1942) who explores to prove it's all magic, and wanders streets asking, where does Buck live?


Do a search here,
join xda-developers site,
and phonearena.com. 

Look up Nexus 4 and study all you can.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have removed the final reference to the software you have already linked to it borders on advertising.


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool. I was also wrong another way; I undercut my suggestion to learn root the manual way first. I won't name a specific method again. At xda he would learn several kits to root for the more popular phones.

Most folk shouldn't root because you have unleashed more danger from daily actions. 

I also forgot to say relock the bootloader and switch the Tamper to untamper. An unlocked bootloader gives an attacker a way into your system if they have physical access. 

I shall take care in future to only suggest generic categories, never specific products. Thank you for your kindness and direction.

Sometimes I feel like Buck Rogers among the tech of the 7 decades.


----------

